# Going T5 (Polished Sheet Aluminum (DIY Reflectors))



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Doesn't seem like a dumb idea at all. In fact, if you can get the polished/specular aluminum bent into correct angles for not much money, I bet you would find quite a bit of interested customers. Not only for T5 (there are plenty of T5 reflectors available), but also (especially) for T8's. AHS reflectors are great, but a bit pricey (and not perfect for T5's). 

Sorry, can't help with local availability...


----------



## Ktulu_JL (Apr 3, 2006)

> Doesn't seem like a dumb idea at all. In fact, if you can get the polished/specular aluminum bent into correct angles for not much money, I bet you would find quite a bit of interested customers. Not only for T5 (there are plenty of T5 reflectors available), but also (especially) for T8's. AHS reflectors are great, but a bit pricey (and not perfect for T5's).


Thanks Wasserpest for the positive reinforcement!

What are the cheapest T5 reflectors available on the Internet currently? I have been searching for some time now, and can't find anything in my price range. (Well, what I would like to spend on this project right now). I have spoken with most of the major lighting suppliers in my area, and when we get away from T8 and into the T5 area, the costs double....

Generic NO 4' 6700K T5 bulbs around here are $5 or so. I hope to mix these in 1 to 1 with 10,000K coral bulbs _maybe_. T5 ballasts are pretty cheap here. I am kind of getting excited....

I plan on doing a test run for a T8 reflector in the next week with a piece of regular aluminum and going to paint it flat white and see how that works while I am in the procurement process of better quality metal. Who knows, I might just break out the polishing wheel and see what I come up with?

Maybe I can weed out any kinks I come across with the cheap stuff. It is sold around here by the pound as scrap


----------



## snafu (Oct 9, 2004)

have you decided on the cross-sectional geometry yet? the tricky part might be the creation of something relatively parabolic with a finite number of bends. check out the definition and construction of parabolic reflectors on the net. for example, http://www.picciotto.org/math-ed/parabolas/geometry/index.html. all you need is some string, construction paper, ruler, and a protractor. if you are gonna do something custom, you might as well make it as efficient as possible. 
-snafu


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Ktulu_JL said:


> What are the cheapest T5 reflectors available on the Internet currently? I have been searching for some time now, and can't find anything in my price range. (Well, what I would like to spend on this project right now).


Can't call them exactly "cheap", but the Drs. have this excellent reflector on sale: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=12771&N=2004+113175 I like these a bit better than the tek reflectors, plus the Drs. don't have oversized shipping charges like most other places do.

Too bad for me this wasn't on sale a few weeks ago... :icon_neut


----------



## Ktulu_JL (Apr 3, 2006)

I think that the IceCap T5 reflectors have to be some of most efficient and worth every penny they cost (even at their normal price on Drs.). At 2-1/2"W x 1-1/8"H, their footprint makes them perfect for tanks with a small depth (A La 55 gal etc).

However, I think even a reflector with 5 surfaces (4 bends) would be efficient enough for my purposes, especially with T5 bulbs. AHS reflectors have 5 surfaces on them, and they seem to suffice, considering they are T6 sized and have the massive restrike from the dual tube U-shape.

As far as the complex math and dimensions go, I am going to copy a 5 surface T5 reflector I already have  

I am sure the IceCap production line has a forge type stamper that they use to crank out those reflectors. That kind of project would have to left to a heavy-duty DIY'er with a CNC mill that could make the two die's and rent some press time at a local shop (That is way-way out of my means)









(Not sure how long this link will work??)


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Are you going HO or NO? I think most of the HO T5s use a programmed ballast which warms up the lamp before releasing the full voltage. You prolly know this. 60 feet of reflectors? You must have a few tanks! Here is the TEK light's ballast. http://www.reefgeek.com/products/categories/lighting/104055.html
Good luck with the DIY reflector effort!

PS, that is a good price on the Icecaps. Wasser, did you make another light?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Betowess said:


> PS, that is a good price on the Icecaps. Wasser, did you make another light?


I used them to complete my new 100 gal canopy: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/27727-new-canopy-my-100-gal.html

Got them for the original price though.  :icon_eek: :icon_roll :redface:  :smile:


----------



## Ktulu_JL (Apr 3, 2006)

Right now, I plan on going for NO OD T5. I have already said that I have a nice mix of _everything_ (AHS T6-type, T8, T12, T5 bare white refl.). I have my three display tanks, but I want more light in them. 

I want much more light in my grow-out tanks. I will need quite a bit of reflector surface to decrease the wattage in my house and still keep up the experiments that I am growing.

I have already posted the ballasts and bulbs I plan on using.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Wasserpest said:


> Got them for the original price though.  :icon_eek: :icon_roll :redface:  :smile:



Wassman, you're always cracking me up.roud: LOL

Ktulu, any reason you don't want to go HO? You wouldn't need as many reflectors that way?? I suppose the ballast cost a bunch more.


----------



## Ktulu_JL (Apr 3, 2006)

I have three display tanks (4 if you count that nano I have been blowing up constantly), plus a bunch more in the basement that are growing all sorts of weird science experiments. I think I have my ferts down fairly well now and I want a lot more light in most of my tanks soon/this summer (3-4+ watt/gal). I just bought my first house last year and have two kids $$.

I think NO OD T5 will be a quantum leap from the mish-mash I have now (I have some T12's still hehe). I can always swap out the ballasts later when I get more nuts.

I've been dreaming of getting the all-glass 120gal with a nice sized sump for years now (I really like the footprint). So, I am trying to still steer towards that before christmas.

For the grow-out tanks in the basement, my plan is to move into a two 20gal high and two 15 gal tanks all in a row with two 48" hoods to cover all four tanks (hence the heading "Going T5...")

So, I'm exploring the cheapest possible way to get lots more light into a bunch of tanks for the cheapest way possible.

Plus having common ballasts and bulbs all around, I think it would really save.. when you just buy a box of them in bulk  hehe


----------



## bengomez (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah the IceCap production line has a forge type stamper that they use to crank out those reflectors.



_________________
blanchard grinding


----------

